

How valuable are CS graduates in startups? - hackmyfaceoff

What are the salary ranges one could expect?
======
angersock
This is the wrong mindset.

~~~
paulhauggis
If I'm taking that much risk, I should get paid accordingly (or at least own a
good percentage of the company).

I know so many people that were employee #1 or #2 and were then pushed out the
door with absolutely no compensation after they worked nights and weekends and
suffered to make something a success.

Managers and owners use good feelings to take advantage of starry-eyed
developers who think they are going to change the world.

